# Bloat treatment time



## intohealth (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,

I've read the threads on bloat and have followed protocol with Jungle Parasite clear and epsom salts. I did 3 doses with 48 hours between them and 25% water change between them. The peacock is in a bare 10 gallon tank that is brand new, so nothing is dirty. It still has stringy white feces, but the swelling in the abdomen and eyes has resided. I tried putting one flake of food in the tank and it gets all excited to eat it, but promptly spits it out after taking it in 2 or 3 times. What is the next step?

thanks,

Greg


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Swelling in the eyes? That sounds like you may be dealing with something other than bloat.

Did it have pop eye? The body became bloated along with this? Any raised scales?

How long has the main tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the main tank?

What size tank is it?

What is the stock list?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Antibiotics may be in order, along with daily water changes. White feces isn't always indicative of bloat, and many meds can cause lighter coloured feces, along with many other ailments.

Let's get this moved to the illness folder and get some more answers and see what we can figure out.


----------



## intohealth (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw some pictures in this forum of a Sunshine Yellow peacock with bloat and bulging eyes. Mine has neither now. Scales did not become raised yet, as I treated it quickly after losing another fish with the same symptoms. Main tank has been set up for 2.5 years. pH is about 8.0, temp is 78.6, nitrate is 10, no ammonia or nitrite. 180 gallons. I have about 40 fish, haps, peacocks and synos. Weekly water changes of 20-25%.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, that's good.

I might increase the amount of your weekly water changes, but it sounds like you've got everything under control in that respect.

My main concern was that the fish had dropsy or organ failure, just by those initial symptoms.

So, now that we've got all that info, I agree that you may be seeing beginning signs of bloat.

Have you lost any other fish recently? (over the past month or two?)

You can do one of two things...

You can follow either of the bloat links below and treat the main tank, or you can move the peacock to a hospital tank and treat the water column of the hospital tank, and feed the main tank medicated food. (You can either soak your food in tank water and meds, or buy a medicated antiparasitic food made by Jungle - fish aren't crazy about it, but if you don't offer anything else and soak it well before feeding them, they'll usually take it.)


----------



## intohealth (Jun 23, 2008)

I did lose another fish from bloat about 2 weeks ago. It died quickly, so when I saw this one starting the signs, I bought a 10 gallon tank and did the jungle parasite clear for 3 treatments, along with epsom salts at the rate of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. The fish has not eaten during this treatment and does not want to eat still. My question now is, since I've done the meds, what is the next step?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Treat again...Try Clout or pure met this time...

It's not uncommon for one treatment to not be enough.

I would still do something about the main tank, though. You may have other fish infected who aren't showing symptoms yet. Bloat can spread so slowly through a tank that we don't even relate one death to another.


----------



## intohealth (Jun 23, 2008)

The fish died last night, despite my best efforts. It just would not eat, and it had been about 2 weeks since it ate last, at least. Funeral services will be held in 5 minutes at the "white chapel." Flushing will commence soon after.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost him. Don't beat yourself up over it, though...Once they stop eating, it can be very difficult to do anything for them, and many times, that's the first we notice of something being wrong.

If the sun is shining there and you have no snow, I'll attend the service. :wink:


----------



## intohealth (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought some jungle anti bacterial food and anti parasite in preparation, in case that fish started eating. Do you recommend feeding this to the main tank as prevention? They are floating pellets, so should I soak them? I'm afraid to do anything to the main tank, since most of the fish have been in there a long time and show no signs of poor health. I have one Albino Taiwan reef that is a good eater, yet looks skinny. Could that be parasites?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any fish that eats but still appears to be emaciated is suspect for internal parasites.

Soak the pellets in tank water before feeding...I soak them for 20-30 minutes, then mush them with my fingers a bit.

I would feed the main tank the medicated food, but don't offer them anything else or they will refuse that. And don't feed too much of it at the start, in case it takes them awhile to realize they aren't getting anything else. :wink:

You can also add epsom salt to the main tank at 1 cup per 100G as a preventative measure. It serves as a mild laxative, and can truly save a fish that _isn't_ already infected.

Vacuum the main tank well to remove any potentially infected feces.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

-


----------

